# Latakia? aquired taste?



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

More Newb questions here.

Is latakia the component in english blends that makes them smell bitter and a bit like burning tires?

When I opened my bag of penzance, I definitely got the aroma of smoking the tires for 30 feet down the road in 2nd gear. Not an overly pleasant smell to me.

So I went through the english blends I got in the newbie trade, and sure enough, the night cap has the aroma, though not as strong. The Frog Morton across the pond hints at it, but has the sweetness I have come to associate with pipe tobacco as well. 

I'm going to guess that the commomality in these blends is the latakia. 

So is this what the english blends are about?

Why is the Froggy so much sweeter smelling? (I am going to have to smoke some soon to see how that is, the aroma is promising)

Are there english / Va blends out there that I should use to slowly warm up to Latakia?

And while the smell of the penzance was fairly unpleasant to me at first, I packed up a bowl and smoked it; at first I was not liking it, but halfway through the bowl it was really growing on me. It was probably the most complex pipe tobacco I've tried so far, and by the time I was done, I didn't hate it, but it's also far from my favorite. I'm guessing with time I may grow to appreciate it more, just like I have with stronger cigars I would not have enjoyed when I was first smoking them regularly.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I prefer to think of the smell of latakia as campfire or fireplace as opposed to burning tires, but it isn't the first time I've heard it described that way. I suppose like many of the best things in life, it can be an acquired taste (I didn't like coffee, beer, and a number of things the first time I had them).


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I am new to pipes myself, so take my advice accordingly. I believe you are right about the Latakia being the common thread and the cause for the tires smell you are getting. I don't know about it being aquired, but I have wondered this myself as I prefer burley/VA blends over latakia blends. Althought I do like some light english blends.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Penzance is a Latakia bomb, the smell is all subjective. some say it smells of burning tires like you, other campfire smell. To me it smells of a Irish peat fire, don't ask me how I know hahahha
As far as the Frog Morton across the pond sweetness well that a blend that has less Latakia and more Virginia, surprised you didn't get a ketcup smell when you open up that tin.
Aquired taste probley, when I first tried a Balken blend I swore I was tasting a cheap perfume/soap taste, that taste coming from the Orintal leaf.
and lets not forget the 2 different Latakias, syria and cypress, ( did I spell that like the cypress tree hahahha)
you will found what you like for sure, just takes time
troy


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

laloin said:


> Penzance is a Latakia bomb, the smell is all subjective. some say it smells of burning tires like you, other campfire smell. To me it smells of a Irish peat fire, don't ask me how I know hahahha
> As far as the Frog Morton across the pond sweetness well that a blend that has less Latakia and more Virginia, surprised you didn't get a ketcup smell when you open up that tin.
> Aquired taste probley, when I first tried a Balken blend I swore I was tasting a cheap perfume/soap taste, that taste coming from the Orintal leaf.
> and lets not forget the 2 different Latakias, syria and cypress, ( did I spell that like the cypress tree hahahha)
> ...


I forgot to address the Frog Morton part...I'm no Frog Morton expert (yet- just started with this tobacco), but I was under the impression that it is an English that is cased like an Aromatic. A good transition tobacco. So the aromatic casing would be why it is sweet.

Here's another where I see things a little differently (because I really like the stuff)...I've heard Oriental heavy English blends being described as soapy before, but I think of it more of the smell of a nice incense.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I forgot to address the Frog Morton part...I'm no Frog Morton expert (yet- just started with this tobacco), but I was under the impression that it is an English that is cased like an Aromatic. A good transition tobacco. So the aromatic casing would be why it is sweet.
> 
> Here's another where I see things a little differently (because I really like the stuff)...I've heard Oriental heavy English blends being described as soapy before, but I think of it more of the smell of a nice incense.


I think of a Orinetal/english blend tasting like red wine, Catholic mass incense, or believe or not chewing on leather hahahha
troy


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

FMATP has syrian latakia which is quite different from the cyprian. That might be the difference in the burnt rubber smell vs. sweeter smell. If you concentrate, that rubber aroma and flavor will actually be kind of leathery too. Anise is another flavor I get from lat too.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT:

Dave beat me to it.

+1 what Dave said.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

now that I think bout it Dave, i do get Anise taste when i smoke cyprian Lat
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, the latakia is the cause of the burnt rubber taste. I always wondered where people came up with that 'burnt rubber' bit until a week ago when I finally caught a whiff of it while smoking something, I believe it was McClelland Oriental Blend No. 6. Whew!

This is just my experience, but the taste of latakia has changed dramatically for me since I picked up the pipe again. At first I loved it, particularly the incense smell and taste. After a few months, that taste disappeared for me, and it doesn't look like it's coming back. What I get from incense now is just...blah. Nothing. I can get a bit of taste with Syrian incense, but other than that basically I get nothing. Oh, plenty of smoke, some nice creaminess, but as far as taste, nothing, or at least just a hint every once in a while. Sigh. Maybe I burned my 'latakia receptors' out or something...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Supposedly, the Syrian has a lot more nicotine than the Cyprian, too.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I acquired a taste for Latakia the first time I tried it.
My first bowl was 965. For about a year, *everything*
had to have Latakia in it. Then my Lat Lust vanished.
I smoke almost all VA and VA/Pers. 
I hope to reacquire a taste for it in the future.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

owaindav said:


> FMATP has syrian latakia which is quite different from the cyprian. That might be the difference in the burnt rubber smell vs. sweeter smell. If you concentrate, that rubber aroma and flavor will actually be kind of leathery too. Anise is another flavor I get from lat too.


OK, I can definitely place the leather aroma now, very heavily now that I am breathing it in.

The aroma tonight is also not as unpleasant as it was to me the first time; and I did enjoy the flavor somewhat after I had been smoking it for a bit. I think it is something I will grow in to, but I get the feeling it is for "experienced pipe smokers"

I look forward to revisiting it down the road. Right now, I have many more samples to try from Bryan and the sampler trade. I will probably go for the froggy next.

With my one briar, would it make sense to keep it only smoking VA and find a second pipe somewhere for the Englishes? Right now I am smoking them in one of my cobs and I have only smoked Va & Va/Pers in my nice pipe.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

It may be an acquired taste to some but I fell in love with it the first time I smelled and tasted the stuff. That was a tin of Dunhill nightcap and i still love the taste. As others have mentioned Syrian is a much different taste to me. The Balkan Sobranie that I love was made with Syrian. Rumor has it some of the Dunhill blends that used Cyprian Latakia today used to be made with Syrian. You may want to give that Latakia a shot before you write the who english experience off. 3 oaks (syrian) or Artisans mixture are made with Syrian Latakia and have no Cyprian latakia in them



Max_Power said:


> More Newb questions here.
> 
> Is latakia the component in english blends that makes them smell bitter and a bit like burning tires?
> 
> ...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> With my one briar, would it make sense to keep it only smoking VA and find a second pipe somewhere for the Englishes? Right now I am smoking them in one of my cobs and I have only smoked Va & Va/Pers in my nice pipe.


Absolutely. Latakia will ghost a briar.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't like latakia too much at first either. If you look up my review of Westminster you can tell. I kept smoking my sample and soon ordered 8oz. Now I really like latakia although for me it has its moments. I try to get 1 latakia blend in a day but if I don't it's not a big deal. You really should smoke about 5 bowls of different latakia blends. After that you should be able to tell whether it is for you or not. 

Another great blend to learn about latakia with is 2 Friends English Chocolate. It is a very good tobacco, but doesn't overpower you will latakia.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

On Frog Morton, I feel like most McClelland English blends tend to be sweeter in flavor, generally, than many other blenders. To my taste this has to do with the Virginia component of their blends, and it speaks to the reputation that McClelland has for their Virginia leaf. If you're smoking Frog Morton, or just about any McClelland offering straight from the tin, chances are the tobacco is a bit on the moist side which will contribute some to the sweetness as well. McClelland does a lot of excellent English stuff.

G. L. Pease: Chelsea Morning, I think, is a good introduction to an English. Here the latakia component works its magic as a condiment spice that can be savored and appreciated without overwhelming the tongue. It's among the 'English Breakfast' class that's well suited to a lighter palate. Perhaps once you are able to spot what it is that you like or dislike about this varietal leaf you will want to move into new territory.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep. Latakia is an acquired taste for some, and others love it right off the bat. Then there are folks like me (and Mark) who enjoy it at first, and simply lose their taste for it all together. 

I started on english blends, and moved to virginias, then Vapers, the Kentuckys and so on. No I prefer dark fired burleys and periques as my condiment baccys. Orientals and Latakia simply churn my stomach the way the smell of a clove cigarette does. 

I really tried to like the well aged tin of penzance I had opened for a while, but eventually just traded a guy at the B&M for some Irish Flake. I like the smell of a campfire, but the taste? Well, it's just for someone else to enjoy. 

Put me in the "Latakiaphobe" column on this one.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

laloin said:


> I think of a Orinetal/english blend tasting like red wine, Catholic mass incense, or believe or not chewing on leather hahahha
> troy


Yes, definitely leather as well. I had heard it but not experienced that latakia and Orientals smell of leather, until I opened my tin of Balkan Sasieni. The first thing that hit me out of the tin was the smell of good leather. Luckily, I like the smell of leather


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, the latakia is the cause of the burnt rubber taste. I always wondered where people came up with that 'burnt rubber' bit until a week ago when I finally caught a whiff of it while smoking something, I believe it was McClelland Oriental Blend No. 6. Whew!
> 
> This is just my experience, but the taste of latakia has changed dramatically for me since I picked up the pipe again. At first I loved it, particularly the incense smell and taste. After a few months, that taste disappeared for me, and it doesn't look like it's coming back. What I get from incense now is just...blah. Nothing. I can get a bit of taste with Syrian incense, but other than that basically I get nothing. Oh, plenty of smoke, some nice creaminess, but as far as taste, nothing, or at least just a hint every once in a while. Sigh. Maybe I burned my 'latakia receptors' out or something...


Geez.....

I hope this doesn't happen to me.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I too just smoked an English and it tasted strongly of campfire to me. I forget what its called but their is an incense used to "ward off" bad spirits. People burn the stuff and spread it all around a house. That is all I could think of while smoking.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

For me it was love at first smoke. Atleast right now I really like latakia and lately i've been getting blends that are described as "heavy latakia". I smoked some FMOTB after a 2 month hiatus of smoking mostly Squad. Ldr. (which right now is my fav. but i'm out :frown, Irish Flake, and Dunhill Stand. Mellow. The Froggy was like an aromatic to me. For me aros taste like stale air, and that's exactly what I got from the Frog. I really enjoyed penzance, chelsea morning, and right now i smoked a bowl last night of McC syrian full balkan, which I didn't enjoy my first bowl of, but last night it was heavenly. Long live Latakia!


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm well I am finding that I really like Latakia, right now have some Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk #12 Mixture that I am enjoying a lot, but then again with where I am, everything tastes a little different out here then in the states, so things might change once I get back.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, I think you've gotten your answer at this point, but I will chime in and say that I've never had the nose for Latiakia. Strong leather is what I've always thought about it but it has never stricken me as something terribly desirable. There are so many tobaccos out there though so I'm definitely not writing it off, I've just been hung up on the VaPer thing lately. The perique has been intriguing to me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Oddly enough, my first pipe tobacco addiction was to Nightcap and Balkan Sobranie and I smoked mostly tobaccos with Latakia for many years. (I really only smoked a pipe at home back then. My apartment smelled like I heated it with an open pit fire in the living room.) Since my return, about all I've had with even noticeable amounts is Chipman Hill. Some I've smoked recently that have Latakia in them don't seem to have enough to do more than add a hint in the background. I have some Balkan Sasieni at the ready and one day soon will break into it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Balkan Sasieni is one of my favorites, but if you're looking for a latakia bomb, you'll be disappointed.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

My first taste of Latakia came in Frog Mortons and have loved it ever since.


----------

